# Been awhile with the Kasanga's



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Been awhile and still lurking here from time to time. See a lot of familiar names still and hope all is well with you and your fish!

Anyhoo still have the Rainbow Kasanga's in the 240, still around 40+ or so some have died over the years from age, but I always have new ones coming up and challenging the old ones. Still doing the regiment of water changes and what not, but been noticing their eyes look extremely large? Maybe me or maybe something else? It's not just one or two fish, but all of them look the same. Pretty bulgy, all are extremely active and eating, but they all have the same bulging eyes. Did some searches nothing really coming up. I don't believe it is pop eye and or maybe I am crazy?

Any advice or thoughts on a treatment would be great! Thanks, Jim


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Tropheus are susceptible to bloat and bulging eyes can be a symptom. How do the feces look? Are they all eating every day?


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Day by day life goes on walking past the tank, and cleaning. Now I think they look normal. Will keep a "eye" on them. They are very active and look like a school of piranhas when they eat, and they swim the 8 feet back and forth pretty quick. No sign of bloat in the 10+ years I have had them. Still going strong, knock on wood.


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

Some pics would be very useful. 'Bloat' is a catch-all term applied to a variety of systemic disorders that often present with a complex symptomology. But if your fishes are active and still eating, that is very good news. That said, in a long-established colony like yours, the older fishes will eventually succumb to age-related stress issues. Nothing to be done about that except to move them into an 'old fishes home' and let them age, and eventually die, naturally (I have such a tank for my Tropheus). But the thing that I find confusing is your comment that 'all of them look the same.' Are you sure? Again, pics would be helpful. BTW, I'm your neighbor (sort-of), in Poulsbo. Good luck.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Hey Jim. Good to see you again. I had the same thing happen to two of my Moops. These were two adult fish that were added to my 1" juvies when I first got them.
I always assumed that they were just old and that it was a natural thing. I don't believe the eyes were swollen but in fact the head had started to shrink.
I did some research at the time and ended up reading about skull atrophy in Trophs that could result from them not grazing on awfuch.
I wonder if they just get tired of looking for food after a while when they know it will be handed to them if they wait.


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

noddy said:


> Hey Jim. Good to see you again. I had the same thing happen to two of my Moops. These were two adult fish that were added to my 1" juvies when I first got them.
> I always assumed that they were just old and that it was a natural thing. I don't believe the eyes were swollen but in fact the head had started to shrink.
> I did some research at the time and ended up reading about skull atrophy in Trophs that could result from them not grazing on awfuch.
> I wonder if they just get tired of looking for food after a while when they know it will be handed to them if they wait.


That's really interesting. Could you let me know where you read about the skull atrophy? I'd like to read about it.

I've always felt that the physical energy that Tropheus expend to obtain food is an important part of their physiology. I feed all my Troph tanks a large leaf of Romaine lettuce every other day, and they seem to really enjoy having at it. I think the lettuce 'treats' have two benefits- one strictly dietary, and the other in dissipating energy (i. e. aggression). I also have 'fasting days' every 7-10 days where I don't feed these tanks at all, so the Trophs spend all day foraging. Maybe that helps, too. Anyway, thanks for the info.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks guys, I will try and get some pics. I ditched photo bucket a few years ago, so will see what's out there. I should look at some of my old Youtube vids and see if I notice any differences.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Howdy Jim!

I sure would like to see your tank again. All the old threads with photobucket on the forum(yours included) are just a shell of their former selves. That policy change on their end was brutal...

I recently picked up a big lot(50+) of Kantalamba Rainbows. I have you to partially blame for that, as your troph tank was truly beautiful. So thanks for burning a hole in my wallet :lol:

Hopefully that 'eye' issue is just your eyes playing games with you...


----------

